# Passport Problems



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My passport expires in April but I have to do a visa run on the 18th, I had issues at LHR flying back last month as my passport didn't have the required amount of months left on it but a little sweet talking got me on the flight, when I landed this issue wasn't raised. 

Obviously I can't wait the 4+ weeks to renew it here and if I was to do it now I don't think I'd have it back in time for the next visa run.

So my questions are:

Will I have issues at Oman getting back into Dubai?

What's the fastest way to renew passport, can I do paperwork here and send it back or have it done online back in the UK and it all done there or will it have to be done here?

Anyone been in this situation?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TBH you really should have done the instant renewal while you were back in the UK - that would have solved all your issues. Since you are now back in the UAE, you will just have to do the online applications and be stuck with however that takes I think.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd already booked the flights before I realised that my passport was about to expire that was one of the problems.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

They will most definitely make an issue out of it. No question about it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You were lucky they let you on the flight in the first place. Put it in for renewal and pay the overstay rather than taking the chance I would say.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> You were lucky they let you on the flight in the first place. Put it in for renewal and pay the overstay rather than taking the chance I would say.


How much is the overstay?


----------



## Camo1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan,

I agree with Chocko and bedougirl.

Cancel your flight, you’re not going anywhere unless you’re returning to UK. As per normal you should be valid for a minimum period of 6 months from the date of entry into the UAE as in most countries. If you hold a residence permit/Visa for UAE, your passport must be valid for at least 3 months in order to travel into and out of the country. Fact, you are doing Visa runs so you don’t have a valid permit which put you at “stalemate”, you need to renew your passport or apply for emergency passport for travel.


----------



## Camo1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan,

Okay, You will need to check this, overstaying penalty charge of Dhs. 25 (US$ 7) - Dhs. 100 (US$ 28) per day is imposed on visitors who overstay. If the overstay extends to a significant amount of time, then a court hearing is issued and the judge will decide what penalties will occur.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Camo,

Thanks for the info.

I don't think I will be flying anywhere until March when I return back to the UK for a weekend, only time I will need it is next week for Visa run.

I think applying for an emergency passport will be the best thing so I will contact the embassy on Sunday as I don't really fancy paying 4 weeks of overstay.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> Hi Camo,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there's fat chance of the British embassy helping you out with this. They do their best to avoid dealing with any passport issues. If you'd just been airlifted out of some hellhole to DXB then they may have some sympathy. 

As you've left it late they will have zero time for you. 

All you can do is book a one day appointment at a UK passport office then bight the bullet and pay for a return ticket. 

A very expensive lesson..........


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there's fat chance of the British embassy helping you out with this. They do their best to avoid dealing with any passport issues. If you'd just been airlifted out of some hellhole to DXB then they may have some sympathy.
> 
> As you've left it late they will have zero time for you.
> 
> ...


I was actually discussing this with the other half earlier, I have heard there may or may not be a 10 day grace period so this would take me to the end of the month then I'd have only 13 days overstay fines to pay when I go back to the UK. before I leave I will book in a same day appointment then book flight back here.


----------

